# VR6 Tiguan



## kyle_h (Aug 1, 2010)

I've had many opportunities now to purchase Tiguans with blown CCTA 2.0TSI engines. I was considering, if possible, putting a 3.6 VR6 into one.

I saw a picture of one but haven't been able to find any information on the process. I know I'd need engine, ECM, TCM, and VR6 trans, exhaust work, and possibly battery re-routing.

Anyone have any information and/or found any VR6 Tiggy swap/conversion threads?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

It's illegal to do any older engine in a newer car fyi. So it's have to be a 3.2 or 3.6 from the Same year, do the 3.6!!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Ps. I think you'd be the first

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

^ I've seen the Tiguan with the Vr swap that he's referring to, thread on Vortex.

http://forums.mwerks.com/showthread.php?7250194-R36-Tiguan-Click-here


----------



## Brad Boardwell (Dec 12, 2004)

Vegeta Gti said:


> It's illegal to do any older engine in a newer car fyi. So it's have to be a 3.2 or 3.6 from the Same year, do the 3.6!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Uh, that's a big negative. Maybe in your state it is. But where I live in GA, you can put any engine into any vehicle. It makes no difference at all. (unless you live and register you vehicle in a few counties in metro Atl). And the Original poster lives in Canada, btw.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Brad Boardwell said:


> Uh, that's a big negative. Maybe in your state it is. But where I live in GA, you can put any engine into any vehicle. It makes no difference at all. (unless you live and register you vehicle in a few counties in metro Atl). And the Original poster lives in Canada, btw.


That's a federal emissions regulation sir. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brad Boardwell (Dec 12, 2004)

Vegeta Gti said:


> That's a federal emissions regulation sir.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Uh, we do not have vehicle emissions testing in about 98%of GA.... So tell me, how is it illegal and enforced, if all I need to do yearly is pay my $20 fee, and get my tag renewed? And there are a lot of places in a lot of states that this is the truth..


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Brad Boardwell said:


> Uh, we do not have vehicle emissions testing in about 98%of GA.... So tell me, how is it illegal and enforced, if all I need to do yearly is pay my $20 fee, and get my tag renewed? And there are a lot of places in a lot of states that this is the truth..


 Nvm lol. if i can find pics of my buddies lovely 14 month long court case, I'll post. The feds, if they feel frisky, don't give a frack about state law if you haven't noticed lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## texasTimbalaya (Mar 1, 2020)

*EPA Regulation*



Vegeta Gti said:


> Nvm lol. if i can find pics of my buddies lovely 14 month long court case, I'll post. The feds, if they feel frisky, don't give a frack about state law if you haven't noticed lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


The EPA regulation states that the only regulation on motor swaps is "This policy states that EPA will not consider any modification to a "certified configuration" to be a violation of federal law if there is a reasonable basis for knowing that emissionsare not adversely affected." Some state laws may override the federal emission laws. Michigan for instance. So as long as the emissions are maintained you should be within most state laws.


----------



## kyle_h (Aug 1, 2010)

Holy thread revival! I don’t work at a vw dealer anymore, so no more cheap Tiguans with blown engines coming by me! Lol another dead thread unfortunately 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willmeister89 (7 mo ago)

Once again. Reviving this thread. Check out this tiggy built in Canada.





VW Tiguan with a Supercharged 3.6 L VR6 – Engine Swap Depot







engineswapdepot.com




Im working on getting this done on my ‘14 R-line, soon to be a R36.


----------



## SWIFT-GTI (Sep 26, 2014)

willmeister89 said:


> Once again. Reviving this thread. Check out this tiggy built in Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking to do this too how involved is it if i have a complete 3.6 4motion drivetrain from a 2009 CC? Im planning to first DSG swapmit with a DDG from A3/tt 3.2 and later probably turbo build.

Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------

